# Grunt Medic in Vietnam



## MikeL (18 Nov 2007)

saw this on the militaryphotos.net forum was a good read an thought some of you may be interested in it



> By MontanaKid over at History Channel - A personal Account.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


----------

